# Richtlinien in Konformitätserklärung



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (18 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe eine Frage zur Konformitätserklärung nach Maschinenrichtlinie: 

Wenn ich eine Maschine herstelle, die nach MRL 2006/42/EG erstellt wurde und in der u.a. ein Frequenzumrichter verbaut ist, muss ich in der Konformitätserklärung nur die MRL angeben oder zusätzlich die EMV-Richtlinie 2014/30/EU, da die Frequenzumrichter unter die EMV-Richtlinie fallen? 
Ich habe bereits beide Versionen gehört... die einen sagen sie muss aufgeführt werden, da die Komponente Bestandteil der Maschine ist, andere sagen wiederum es muss nicht erwähnt werden, da der Frequenzumrichter vom Hersteller eine eigene Konformitätserklärung besitzt und diese darin bereits aufgelistet wurde. 

Wäre nett, wenn ich hierzu kurz eine Antwort bekommen könnte. 

Danke


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2021)

wenn die Maschine in den Geltungsbereich der EMV-Richtlinie fällt, dann muss sie aufgeführt werden.


----------



## Sicherheitsschwalbe (21 Juni 2021)

Ok danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Martin76 (21 Juni 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn die Maschine in den Geltungsbereich der EMV-Richtlinie fällt, dann muss sie aufgeführt werden.


Sehe ich genauso. Die EMV ist nicht, wie die Niederspannungsrichtlinie, über die MRL gedeckelt. Sobald du Komponenten verbaut hast die Elektromagnetische Störungen verursachen können, würde ich die EMV mit Angeben. Denn dann kommt es ja auch auch die Verdrahtung auf die Verlegung von Kabel/Leitungen und den EMV gerechten Schaltschrankbau an. (geschirmte Leitungen, Erdungen, getrennt verlegte Kabel Last und Steuerkabel). D. h. du musst was tun und das bestätigen.


----------



## stevenn (21 Juni 2021)

danke Martin76 für die ausführliche Antwort. genau so ist es. um auf das Anfangsbeispiel einzugehen, nicht aufgrund der Umrichter, aber aufgrund der Kabelverlegung usw. muss die Richtlinie dann eingehalten werden


----------



## baumann (20 September 2021)

Ortsfeste Maschinen sind von der EMV-Richtlinie ausgenommen. Du musst nur die grundlegenden Anforderungen der EMV-Richtlinie beachten.


----------



## stevenn (20 September 2021)

baumann schrieb:


> Ortsfeste Maschinen sind von der EMV-Richtlinie ausgenommen. Du musst nur die grundlegenden Anforderungen der EMV-Richtlinie beachten.


1. wissen wir nicht, ob die Maschine ortsfest ist und
2. gilt die EMV-Richtlinie auch für ortsfeste Maschinen, diese sind *nicht *ausgenommen!!. siehe Artikel 2(1) und 3 (1) 1. oder Anhang I 2.
   die Erfüllung ist aber "dokumentationsmäßig" und "prüfungsmäßig" einfacher. es muss z.B. kein CE vergeben werden. aber die EMV-Richtlinie gilt genau genommen auch für ortsfeste Anlagen!


----------



## Tommi (22 September 2021)

Hallo,

am Wichtigsten, unabhängig davon, ob es drinsteht oder nicht ist, daß die Komponenten
wirklich keine Störungen verursachen oder gestört werden, sprich, daß ordentlich
geplant und installiert wird.


----------



## s_kraut (22 September 2021)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> am Wichtigsten, unabhängig davon, ob es drinsteht oder nicht ist, daß die Komponenten
> wirklich keine Störungen verursachen oder gestört werden, sprich, daß ordentlich
> geplant und installiert wird.


EMV hat sich meines Erachtens nicht als das so große Thema herausgestellt wie man zur Zeit der Einführung des Mobilfunks befürchtet hat. 
Vielleicht wird es nochmal spannend bzgl. netzgebundener Störung, wenn abends Millionen Elektroautos an der Steckdose hängen mit ihren Gleichrichterschaltungen.

Es gibt für mich aktuell zwei Wege wie man zu seiner Konformität kommt:
1. Messen (Störquellen leitungsgebunden und feldgebunden) und validieren; ggf. nachbessern
2. es gleich richtig machen, konforme Bauteile einsetzen und sich an Installationsvorschriften halten plus die üblichen Regeln: Erden, ggf. mit Litzen, Schirmen, Schirme ordentlich auflegen bzw. die richtigen Verschraubungen einsetzen...und Quellen und Senken räumlich trennen wo es geht.

Manche Hersteller gehen auf Nummer Sicher und machen beides und sind dann eine Woche mit dem Messteam in der Anlage, am Besten nachts wenn alles andere aus ist. Aber das dürfte für kleine Betriebe und kleine Anlagen nicht praktikabel sein.


----------



## Chräshe (22 September 2021)

Hallo Sicherheitsschwalbe,

die EMV-Richtlinie kommt nicht erst bei der Verwendung von Frequenzumrichtern zum tragen, sondern praktisch sobald elektrische Komponenten zum Einsatz kommen.
Bereits jedes Relais, Schütz, oder Schaltnetzteil könnte Störungen verursachen, sofern gewisse Grundprinzipien nicht eingehalten werden.
Umgekehrt können Steuer- und Mess-Signale gestört werden, wenn nicht gewisse Maßnahmen, wie Trennung und Schirmung ergriffen werden.

Da muss man jetzt aber nicht jedes Mal das Rad neu erfinden, oder mit aufwendigen EMV-Messungen die Einhaltung nachweisen.

Es reicht im Maschinen und Anlagenbau aus, wenn die prinzipiellen Grundlagen berücksichtigt werden und man sich an die Herstellerangaben der verbauten Komponenten hält.

Die bisher beste Zusammenfassung zu diesem Thema habe ich bei Rittal gefunden:


			https://www.rittal.com/imf/none/5_357/
		

Einzig das Thema Schutzbeschaltung von Relais und Spulen kommt zu kurz.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Elektriko (13 Oktober 2021)

Weiß jemand wo kann man ein EMV-Messung-Beispiel bzw. Protokoll nachschauen?
Danke


----------



## stevenn (21 Oktober 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo kann man ein EMV-Messung-Beispiel bzw. Protokoll nachschauen?
> Danke


wenn ich die Frage verstehen würde, würde ich antworten


----------



## Elektriko (21 Oktober 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn ich die Frage verstehen würde, würde ich antworten


Jeje ok, ich versuche es nochmals. Ich möchte ein Beispiel von EMV- Messungen sehen. Ich habe es in Internet nicht gefunden.
Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (21 Oktober 2021)

Denke, wenn du da echt mal was messen willst, dann solltest du dich an ein Prüflabor deines Vertrauens wenden. Gibts eigentlich in jeder größeren Stadt, oft direkt an der Hochschule mit den entsprechenden Experten.
Die haben dann auch entsprechende Prüfkammern, Störquellen, Messgeräte usw.....Folterkammer für Elektrogeräte.
Ich kenn eins in Augsburg (HS), eins in Leipzig (Uni) und eins in Kaufbeuren (Privat), wobei letzteres neulich abgeraucht ist.

Was willst du denn messen und warum? Störquelle, Störsenke, Feldgebunden, Leitungsgebunden?

Da kannst mal reingucken


			https://www.vdma.org/documents/34570/34004996/Infotag+MaSi+NMM+2021-10-14+EMV-Labor+-+Vorstellung+der+EMV-Pr%C3%BCfungen.pdf/87536173-fa94-48ff-d536-ba1c65b5baf4?t=1634727357342


----------



## Elektriko (21 Oktober 2021)

s_kraut schrieb:


> Denke, wenn du da echt mal was messen willst, dann solltest du dich an ein Prüflabor deines Vertrauens wenden. Gibts eigentlich in jeder größeren Stadt, oft direkt an der Hochschule mit den entsprechenden Experten.
> Die haben dann auch entsprechende Prüfkammern, Störquellen, Messgeräte usw.....Folterkammer für Elektrogeräte.
> Ich kenn eins in Augsburg (HS), eins in Leipzig (Uni) und eins in Kaufbeuren (Privat), wobei letzteres neulich abgeraucht ist.
> 
> ...


Danke für das Dokument.

Wie weiss man "was" zu messen? Es gibt so viele Messungen.... wie kann man erkennen/wissen welche Messungen müssen gemacht werden?


----------



## MasterOhh (21 Oktober 2021)

In den einzelnen Teilen der DIN EN 61000 sind Grenzwerte für verschiedene Szenarien enthalten.


----------



## stevenn (22 Oktober 2021)

https://www.reven.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/REVEN-LED-Leuchte-EMV-Pruefung.pdf
		


hier sind ein paar Normen




__





						Elektromagnetische Verträglichkeit – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Elektriko (22 Oktober 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> https://www.reven.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/REVEN-LED-Leuchte-EMV-Pruefung.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super! Vielen Dank!
vorab ein schönes Wochenende an alle


----------

